# I got a pigeon for Christmas



## melinda342 (Dec 25, 2012)

At least I think its an English fantail pigeon. I've had parrots before, but not doves or pigeons. Any advice or help would be appreciated. Im not sure what Im doing. Ive been told it a male around a year old.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

very nice gift. enjoy!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That is a nice gift & a nice looking pigeon.Welcome to PT.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

that an indian fantail very pretty bird


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Gee Whizz .........That is a gorgeous Indian Fantail

What kinda help do you need - what info would be useful to ya ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

congraduations, that is a very pretty Indian fantail you have there.


----------



## melinda342 (Dec 25, 2012)

whytwings said:


> Gee Whizz .........That is a gorgeous Indian Fantail
> 
> What kinda help do you need - what info would be useful to ya ?


Anything that is important to know about keeping pigeons. Like I said, Ive never had any before. He is going to be kept inside. I know he is going to need vitamin supplements because of that. All I really know are the very basic things. Oh and stuff about behavior would be good to know.


----------



## jordan.royal (Sep 7, 2010)

Male or female, still very gorgeous. I've kept parrots as well and I can assure you, pigeons are far more easier to care for a bond with. If you spend time with your pigeon, not even necessarily trying to tame or train him, he will eventually bond with you because you're the only one around. One thing i will tell you, once they become bonded with you they want to be around you constantly. Pigeons are pretty easy to care for, not much different from other birds like canaries and finches (just much bigger) And pigeons have this way of magically getting food and feathers everywhere. I can't personally tell you how to stop this because you will have to figure out what works for you, your bird, and your cage type/setup. Also my bird, snowball molts severely whenever the seasons change and vaccuming does nothing. But other than that pigeons are very easy to care for!!!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

melinda342 said:


> Anything that is important to know about keeping pigeons. Like I said, Ive never had any before. He is going to be kept inside. I know he is going to need vitamin supplements because of that. All I really know are the very basic things. Oh and stuff about behavior would be good to know.


Melinda , since you've had parrots before that suggests to me that you already know the importance of feed and fresh water and basic care requirements.

First I would go to your local feed store and purchase a well constructed pigeon mix . - pigeon mixes should require a certain % of protien , carbohydrates ect .

You'll also need a small pot of a grit ......if not already added , some smashed up oyster shell included for ( calcium ) - Small stones in the grit help grind up the seeds . This should always be readily available .

Vitamin supplements are good to have , especialy vitamin D if your Mr . Pretty Bird won't be seeing a lot of sun . I don't know if you live in a house or an apartment , but whenever I've had rescue birds or one of my own inside recovering from illness....I prefer them to get natural sun outside , allows them a bit of alternative stimulation too . In actual fact I would hunt someone down that could build me a larger cage for a balcony aspect if thats what you have .......it allows you to put a pan of water in it so they can bath without trashing their cage inside . My Indian Fantails just love to bath , even my other breeds clammer on the side of the bath deciding who gets to go first and who will be thrown out first  - It's entertaing to watch I promise you !

Cage wise for indoors ......I would go for something that is a lot wider than it is high , having a deep slidable drawer for ease of cleaning will help you with quick cleaning of the cage , sometimes pigeons toss seeds left to right , so they are an added avantage there ......infact I use a skirt that goes around the cage higher than the removable drawer as added protection from flying seeds & grit going everywhere . Consider the opening door of the cage ......make sure it's wide or big enuff so you can have ease of access should you need to reach in and grab him for whatever reason.

I place a large heavy chunk of wood inside wrapped in paper towel so they can perch on ......the paper towel is quick and easy to change daily . If you can allow him some free time outside of his cage I believe thats benificial too , it allows him walk and stretch his wings , thats where a large opening door is good , he can enter / exit at his own will .....a little pooper scooper might come in handy if your going to allow this .

Foy's pigeon supplies seem to be mentioned here a lot , they should be able to supply you with supplements and grit ect .

If you need help , don't be afraid to yell out ......there are a lot of resourceful people here and they will be only to happy to help out .

These belong to me and might be of interest to you 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH9ivnymEQY

Merry Xmas & good luck !


----------



## melinda342 (Dec 25, 2012)

oh thanks. They seem so much more low maintenance than parrots. As of right now, Im in a house, but in less than a month Im moving into an apartment. Im really hoping Im going to be able to take him with me. I wasnt going to have anymore pets until I knew I would be able to have them, but now I have this one and I really want to keep him. I havent been able to find oyster shells in small quantities and we dont have any feed stores around here. I read that crushed cuttle bones work. And how much grit should you add to the food? Is that true? Btw, you have pretty birds.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

melinda342 said:


> oh thanks. They seem so much more low maintenance than parrots. As of right now, Im in a house, but in less than a month Im moving into an apartment. Im really hoping Im going to be able to take him with me. I wasnt going to have anymore pets until I knew I would be able to have them, but now I have this one and I really want to keep him. I havent been able to find oyster shells in small quantities and we dont have any feed stores around here. I read that crushed cuttle bones work. Is that true? Btw, you have pretty birds.


I think he'll easily fit into your apartment style for sure 

BTW .......I've never paid for my oyster shells *ever*........and yes I have heard cuddle bones work too ........I remember as a kid we used to give them to our budgies , but I've never used them with my pigges 

if you have a small or local restuarant close by .......see if they will save or put some aside for you . I then use a hammer and smash them to a grit consistency as I need them .

A lot of places like Foy's will send whatever you require to you .


----------



## melinda342 (Dec 25, 2012)

Its more that Im moving in with someone and Im not sure they will be ok with a bird seeing as Ive already got a dog. Ill have to check with resturants then. Thats a good idea. And Im ordering most of the bird's stuff online.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you keep a lone pigeon in a cage, he really does need out of cage time to exercise and be able to interact with you. He will need companionship, and you're it with a lone bird. They can be nice pets inside with interaction and exercise. I would check with the person you are moving in with first, to see if they will be okay with your bringing in a bird that needs out of cage time. If not, then maybe rehoming him would be the answer, as a bird left in a cage 24/7 is not a good life. Fantails can be laid back and friendly. They fly, but not as well as other breeds. He's very pretty.


----------



## melinda342 (Dec 25, 2012)

Thats what Im currently trying to find out. With the grit, how much and how often?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

A small dish of grit should be available pretty much full time. It doesn't really "go bad" per se but will get soiled or dusty so it should be changed out occasionally.


----------



## melinda342 (Dec 25, 2012)

Ok. He hasnt really been eating/drinking anything and its starting to worry me. I know he could be stressed from being in a new environment, but still.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

How long has he not been eating and drinking?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He probably isn't used to being in a cage, but you would think he would still be eating and drinking some. Do you know where they got him from? Could he have been part of a mated pair? If that be the case, then it would make the adjustment even harder on him, as they normally mate for life and become very attached.


----------



## melinda342 (Dec 25, 2012)

Is there a name for the coloring he is?


----------



## melinda342 (Dec 25, 2012)

tjc1 said:


> How long has he not been eating and drinking?


I got him yesterday. He drank a little bit, but not much.


----------



## melinda342 (Dec 25, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> He probably isn't used to being in a cage, but you would think he would still be eating and drinking some. Do you know where they got him from? Could he have been part of a mated pair? If that be the case, then it would make the adjustment even harder on him, as they normally mate for life and become very attached.


From what I know, my dad got him from a lady who was going to try to breed them but all three wound up being males and he spent most of his time in a cage. Im not sure how long she had them though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well maybe he just needs time to adjust a bit.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

What kind of food do you have out for him? Do you have a photo of his cage?
His coloring.........we maybe could use a clearer pic in good light. He looks to be blue.....I think blue check (check is the pattern on the wings......but I am not certain it is check as it is not real clear on this monitor). He is also pied/ or "splash" which is the sort of random covering of white.........like someone through some white paint over him. Very pretty bird. Don't be afraid to keep asking questions here!


----------



## melinda342 (Dec 25, 2012)

I have some of the food he was eating before he was given to me. He doesnt really have a cage. My parents gave him to me without one, then went out of town for a few days. Hes been sleeping in a cat carrier type thing and been out during the day.Hes actually a dark grey to black. Here is a couple more pictures.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I guess you going through allot of paper towels?...lol..


----------



## melinda342 (Dec 25, 2012)

ha yeah. I dont mind though. He's a bit nippy and I'm trying to get him used to me.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Very pretty. In pigeon color terminology the original "wild" color of pigeons.....the gray you see with a black tailbar is called "blue". They can be patterned then........barred or checked or barless etc. and still be "blue". The white is sort of extra.........covering some of the blue which makes him "pied" or also called "splashed". He will get used to you with time and patience.


----------



## melinda342 (Dec 25, 2012)

I see. I've noticed in a bunch of pictures I've looked at that their tails are up like a peacock's, but my bird's tail is somewhat flatter.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

melinda342 said:


> I see. I've noticed in a bunch of pictures I've looked at that their tails are up like a peacock's, but my bird's tail is somewhat flatter.


you may be looking at American fantails, their tails are held more errect most of the time..Indian fantails will funnel theirs more.


----------



## melinda342 (Dec 25, 2012)

This is a picture I found on google of an indian fantail and another picture of mine.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

He's very handsome  I have American Fantails....their smaller, hold their tails upright and stick their chest out more than Indians. But both are docile and easy to tame. He will need time to settle in.
As said earlier, they do better in a cage with more 'floor space' than height. Their not very good flyers, usually flying from point A to B. Most of mine walk alot  They like 'flat' (platform) perches as opposed to round. I have a couple of large round branches in my flight cage that they like. 
You should be able to buy grit in small amounts online. I order some things from Foys Pigeon Supply.
And welcome to PT


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is an Indian fantail, it looks the same as yours. They can make theirs tails higher when alert and not relaxing, when flying they funnel it more so the can fly better.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> That is an Indian fantail, it looks the same as yours. They can make theirs tails higher when alert and not relaxing, when flying they funnel it more so the can fly better.


 Ahh, I know...LOL Some of mine are better flyers than others, the ones that I have with very full, high set tails, can't fly well at all.....they can't even walk that good 
But Indians can't do this!..........


















LOL.....I love them all!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

And here is one when they are not strutting like a big shot


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Cant believe how far back they can get their heads when they are strutting. I always figure they will lose sight of what they are looking at


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

tjc1 said:


> Cant believe how far back they can get their heads when they are strutting. I always figure they will lose sight of what they are looking at


LOL, Good one! LOL I like Americans because their so 'clutsy' and amusing 
Yes, they can stand normally too.......


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have white one and ones colored like that one and they are such a beautiful bird


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

tjc1 said:


> I have white one and ones colored like that one and they are such a beautiful bird


I started with Saddle's, but now I have ALL colors. I originally wanted Indian Fantails and ordered 3 pairs years ago. But just before they were to be shipped, they were all killed in a raccoon attack. The breeder lost all his birds


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

They are great parents also. But I was spoiled with my first set of babies from my rollers. But I noticed the mother fantail really holds tight to the babies. It was easy for me to take pictures of the babies growing with the rollers but not so easy with the fantails.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They are so beautiful.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well the Fan tail that built that nest and his roller mate were both great parents, and used to have to fight to get each other off the nest for their turn. They both fed the babies till they were weaned. They are both very devoted to each other and their babies. I think it just depends on the individual bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

tjc1 said:


> And here is one when they are not strutting like a big shot



Very pretty.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

My unusual Indian Fan/roller combo.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

For Jay3 .... The picture you just posted is sweet.They look so happy together.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Do you have any roller/fantails that are grown up? I would love to see them


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes I do, and they have a few more feathers in their tails, not many and just a few feathers on their feet. Don't look fan at all. I'll go look for them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here is the male, Ash is his name.
















And this is the female, Cinder.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here they are as babies.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Do they roll?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They don't free fly. Sorry. They go out into an aviary.


----------



## melinda342 (Dec 25, 2012)

How do you train a pigeon to free fly and come back to you?


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Jay3 the babies are so cute.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

melinda342 said:


> How do you train a pigeon to free fly and come back to you?


You don't do that with a fantail. They aren't good flyers. Hawk bait. They would like a nice little aviary more to walk around in and get some sun and fresh air, and maybe a bath. They really need to be in a protected area, as they could never fly well enough to avoid a predator. Even with the flying types, a lone pigeon just isn't safe out there. They live in flocks, because it is safer in a flock. Too easy for a predator to grab a lone bird.


----------



## melinda342 (Dec 25, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> You don't do that with a fantail. They aren't good flyers. Hawk bait. They would like a nice little aviary more to walk around in and get some sun and fresh air, and maybe a bath. They really need to be in a protected area, as they could never fly well enough to avoid a predator. Even with the flying types, a lone pigeon just isn't safe out there. They live in flocks, because it is safer in a flock. Too easy for a predator to grab a lone bird.


I didnt think about that. What range of temperatures can they be in outside?


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Of course I think Maggie is the most beautiful pigeon in the world, but I will allow that the fantails are very pretty. LOL


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well in a loft environment, out of drafts and wind, but with good ventilation,they can stand a lot of heat and even cold weather.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

melinda342 What state do you live in?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the bird will be kept outside in an enclosure, rather than to be a house pet, then another pigeon to keep him company would be nice. They live with many other birds, so being a solitary bird isn't good, unless they get a lot of interaction from their owner.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Here they are as babies.


what a lovely sight.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks. I know..............they're so cute at that age.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes they are.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Here they are as babies.


Very cute!


----------

